# sticky store button, is this normal?



## 91BlckGT (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

Bought a BFD 1124 this weekend, set up and used REW, worked great, but i could hardly press the "store" key.

All the other buttons (fitlter, freq, bandwith, etc) all have a nice dentent "click" action when pressed. The store button, on the otherfand, felt like a keyboard key that had been mashed in and broken. It felt like I was pressing on metal. It had no movement.

After a great deal of pressure, I did get it to save the settings, but it seemed like a great amount.

Is this how they are all designed? I'm going to take it back to the store and exchange it if not. 

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this how they are all designed?


Well, they're certainly not the most expensive devices in the world - that's for sure.

If you're handy you could open the lid and loosen the front panel assembly (that the buttons are mounted on) and move it a bit to relieve the scraping of the store button. Or you could just return it for a new one.. 

brucek


----------



## 91BlckGT (Jul 8, 2007)

brucek said:


> . Or you could just return it for a new one..
> 
> brucek


LOL. I'll take that as a no. 

Maybe PE's 20% off sale was too good. I got it for $79 plus tax. Back it goes...

Thanks!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I've had two and neither had button problems. If you get a replacement, I don't think it would have that problem. $79 is a good price, BTW.


----------



## 91BlckGT (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, i took it back today, and got a replacement. No more sticky buttons. Yay!


----------

